# Raptors negotiating with Lithuanian centre forward Ksystofas Lavrinovicius



## Skroblas (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't know if there are any news the other side of the Atlantic, but here in Lithuania there are reports that the Raptors are in negotiations with our center Ksystofas Lavrinovicius and his club Ural-Great Perm (Russia).

Anything leaked in your media?

A little bit about the guy.

He's Lithuanian citizen, but coming from the Polish minority here (Polish version of his name would be Krzystof Lawrynowicz, there are also "in-between" versions). 

Born in 1979, 6'10" - 6'11" tall (he gets listed as 209 or 210 cm), 238 lb (108 kg).

He and his twin brother Darjusas Lavrinovicius made their name in a small Lithuanian club Alita Alytus, before both went to bigger clubs -- Darjusas to Zalgiris Kaunas (where he plays with Arvydas Sabonis), Ksystofas to Ural-Great Perm a couple of years ago.

Has been great this season for the Perm club in the Russian championship and the FIBA Europe League.

In Ural-Great, the head coach Sergey Belov employs a deep rotation, K.Lavrinovicius plays 23:15 min. per game only (Russian championship), is the leader in points (16.5), shoots free throws, two- and three-pointers with a good percentage, takes 6.7 rebounds... One can check his stats at the Russian Superleague page at http://bs.basket.ru/Team.asp?ID=34&v=stats&season=104&comp=2028&l=e

The official page of Ural-Great in English:

http://www.ural-great.ru/eng/roster/view.php?name=lavrinovic

(but the statistics there is old).

In the Russian version of the site, you can find some pictures of the man:

http://www.ural-great.ru/roster/view.php?name=lavrinovic&season=0304

The player is very versatile for a center (or PF), has decent ball-handling skills and is a fantastic shooter for a big man -- he takes those treys as keenly as any SG. I'm not sure, however, about his athleticism, if it comes to bruising with the big guys in the NBA...

In an interview published today, K.Lavrinovicius told that he was approached by Raptors' representatives during the FIBA Europe League Final-4 tournament in Kazan (Russia), and that the NBA club is currently holding negotiations with Ural-Great.

He still has one year of contract with the Russian club.

Asked to assess the probability of the deal being made, the player answered: "I reckon they'll let me go to the NBA. The question is the sum of money that Ural-Great will ask from Toronto".

I haven't followed the Raptors that keenly, but it would seem to me that the frontline is the area to be addressed by the team? The addition of D.Marshall was welcome, but C.Bosh hasn't been healthy all the time, J.Moiso didn't impress... Would you consider such a move in Europe by the Raptors logical?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

:no: to euro players


----------



## DINOSAUR (Sep 20, 2003)

I haven't heard anything about it.
I guess it hasn't leaked out to the media here.

I dunno if this is true or not considering that we don't have a gm yet. Maybe Jack is trying something out, but I doubt he has time to right now, cause he's preparing for the draft and hiring a new gm and everything.

If this is true. Then at least there trying something. It would help to fill out our bench nicely. since we don't have to many men under contract. So we can use as many bodies to fill out the bench as we can. Who knows maybe he'll be nice surprise if we pick him up.


----------



## falsestart (Jan 23, 2004)

If there were "the most improved player" award in russian Superleague, Lavrinnovic 'd have got it this year. I'm 100% sure. He started season on the bench of Ural-Great, and now he is the best C in russian Superleague. I watched more than 10 his games and he really impressed me.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

a Nate Huffman....was a MVP for which league again? :laugh:


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> :no: to euro players


same here, we have just had reotton luck with Euro players.
We should stick to the ncaa


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I would not compare the Russian superleague with the Israeli league. It will be interesting to see if this story has legs.


----------



## mrn-LT (Apr 24, 2004)

[/QUOTE]


> He's Lithuanian citizen, but coming from the Polish minority here (Polish version of his name would be Krzystof Lawrynowicz, there are also "in-between" versions).


LOL ? Jis ira Lietuvis  He is Lithuanian.


----------



## Skroblas (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: Raptors negotiating with Lithuanian centre forward Ksystofas Lavrinovicius*



> Originally posted by <b>mrn-LT</b>!
> 
> LOL ? Jis ira Lietuvis  He is Lithuanian.


Yep, a Lithuanian. And an ethnic Pole at this. He's still having that thick Slavic accent when speaking Lithuanian.

A Lithuanian of ethnic Polish origin...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

What kind of negotiations? Draft or straight up contract?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> What kind of negotiations? Draft or straight up contract?


It says straight up contract, but it may be just a rumour. Who knows...

And hes too old for draft I guess (and hadnt declared on this year)... born on 1979 November 1st, but as Skroblas and falsestart said the guy made amazing improvement this season.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> It says straight up contract, but it may be just a rumour. Who knows...
> 
> And hes too old for draft I guess (and hadnt declared on this year)... born on 1979 November 1st, but as Skroblas and falsestart said the guy made amazing improvement this season.


If he's a good player I'm glad we're looking his way.
Is there an NBA forward or centre you could compare him to?


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> If he's a good player I'm glad we're looking his way.
> Is there an NBA forward or centre you could compare him to?


I saw some clips of him at my freinds house, who has a satellite. Kinda reminds me of Okur.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Skroblas</b>!
> I don't know if there are any news the other side of the Atlantic, but here in Lithuania there are reports that the Raptors are in negotiations with our center Ksystofas Lavrinovicius and his club Ural-Great Perm (Russia).
> 
> Anything leaked in your media?
> ...


Sounds like another Remon Van De Hare but smaller and older :no:


----------



## reggie4life (May 12, 2004)

I dont know if he can play, but his name sure is tough to pronounce.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

good to see us looking at some euros. not sure if he's what we need but we need any good bodies we can get (if they aren't too pricey against the cap).


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks for the info on this guy.

But if you are asking me to believe that the Raptors scouting staff has uncovered some hidden Euro gem then I have to be skeptical.

Plus the kid is way too skinny at 238 to help us out in the paint. We already have Marshall and Bonner who can hit the 3. Why grab another big man who plays small?

The only reason I see to signing him is to have another tradeable asset to package in a bigger trade.

No way the Raps are the first club to check out this kid. And who the hell is offering contracts when we don't even have a GM?


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JL2002</b>!
> a Nate Huffman....was a MVP for which league again? :laugh:


LOL - too bad about "nate gate" - was that the final nail in the coffin for GG ?













Here is something to think about - did you hear that player agents often post on boards like this to generate interest in a player. you can usually tell because they have a very low post total - hehe.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Raptors negotiating with Lithuanian centre forward Ksystofas Lavrinovicius*



> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> Sounds like another Remon Van De Hare but smaller and older :no:


No way :upset: You are showing big ignorance about European basketball and you should know that basketball doesnt end with the borders of USA. 

Now about Lavrinovicius of course hes not like Pau Gasol or anything, but to compare him with Remon Van De Hare is something out of planet. RVDH plays somewhere in Spain in 4th league (!!!) and gets crappy stats. RVDH has no skill, no shot, no basketball fundamentals. You should feel like comparing Archibald to Nowitzki here. 

Lavrinovicius plays in Russian league, which is one of strongest leagues in Europe, still not up to level of Spain or Italy, but getting stronger each year. Lavrinovicius numbers there are fascinating, because last year he was sitting on bench and now hes leading his team in ppg, rpg, 3pts made, 3pts % and bpg. If these negatiations are for real, I think Raptors made a big step in front of other teams, because Lavrinovicius isnt still well known even in European basketball and after Olympic games (with such shape he will surely get a spot with Lithuania NT) he will be hunted by all the clubs in Europe. Though as Skroblas said he still has one year contract with Perme.



> Here is something to think about - did you hear that player agents often post on boards like this to generate interest in a player. you can usually tell because they have a very low post total - hehe.


Bull**** here. I know Skroblas personally. Hes a busy guy and likes to read more than to write and hes not following this board much, but because he (and other Lithuanians too) wanted to know is this for real or just fake rumours, so he decided to ask it on this board. Actually I was going to ask it mysesf, but when I came here and saw Skroblas writing the post, I knew he will write better things than me with his perfect English and basketball knowledge.


----------



## Skroblas (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> 
> Here is something to think about - did you hear that player agents often post on boards like this to generate interest in a player. you can usually tell because they have a very low post total - hehe.


He he, nice idea! 

But no, I'm not any kind of basketball agent. Just a fan of the game. 

I haven't posted much in BBB.net -- because I'm a relative rookie here, and in most instances more of a lurker, enjoying to read the discussions on the boards of various NBA teams (some of the stuff is fantastic), in most cases not feeling competent enough to contribute ... and restraining from posting small phrases like "Go Kings" or "Go Songaila". 

I actually discuss more about the matter of Lithuanian basketball, on another basketball forum -- we don't get to see enough NBA games in my country, so I better stick to matters Lithuanian.

Concerning the veracity of the news... Of course I can't confirm anything... This appeared in the biggest newspapers of Lithuania a couple of days ago. The interview with K.Lavrinovic must be true I think, so the agents of the Raptors must have talked to him during the FIBA Europe League Final-4. It was held on 23-24 April, what was the situation with Raptors' GM then? But hey, I suppose they might have talked to dozens of players when scouring Europe, right? 

Let's wait and see.

please ask for permission before advertising for a website or message board. thank you. speedy.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Skroblas</b>!
> 
> 
> He he, nice idea!
> ...


oh ok my bad - just for the record I am pro-euro 7 footers as long as you can find a healthy one - problem is it is a total crap shoot because there are so many unhealthy ones out there.

Why?

because I remember watching Rik Smits thrash my beloved Raps time and again in the early years. Also Z is nice - but even he has had almost career ending injuries to his foot.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

If the Rpas feel he's worth a contract thats not gonna be real expensive, and isn't using a draft pick, I see no problem with it. This is a possible replacement for the Archibald roster spot.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

the problem with huffman was injury not skill. 

this is an interesting development...no notation of it that i can find

we could be the new Baltic force if we draft Biedrins


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> Here is something to think about - did you hear that player agents often post on boards like this to generate interest in a player. you can usually tell because they have a very low post total - hehe.


It has been done in the past. I think somebody was posting here or on a couple of message boards in order to hype guard Omar Cook. Do a search and you might find a thread about it.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Raptors negotiating with Lithuanian centre forward Ksystofas Lavrinovicius*



> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> No way :upset: You are showing big ignorance about European basketball and you should know that basketball doesnt end with the borders of USA.
> ...


Ok relax for you this kid is a superstar already. Let's see if he can make the NBA first


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Raptors negotiating with Lithuanian centre forward Ksystofas Lavrinovicius*



> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok relax for you this kid is a superstar already. Let's see if he can make the NBA first


Not exactly. What I meant was that Remon Van Der Hare is one of the worst centers in the world, if not the worst :yes: :grinning:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Raptors negotiating with Lithuanian centre forward Ksystofas Lavrinovicius*



> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> Not exactly. What I meant was that Remon Van Der Hare is one of the worst centers in the world, if not the worst :yes: :grinning:


Can you explain to us Raptors fans what our scouts were thinking when they drafted him?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Raptors negotiating with Lithuanian centre forward Ksystofas Lavrinovicius*



> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> Can you explain to us Raptors fans what our scouts were thinking when they drafted him?


I really dont know. Im not following Raptors that much as they arent my favourite team and I didnt know their needs before that draft. Maybe you guys needed a center for a far future and some of scouts thought that this stiff will develope into something. 7-3 players are hard to find blah blah blah...

Seeing this guy's name on draft list last year was a shock for me. The bigger shock should have been Vranes at 39th, but I already knew that some dumb GM will take him anyways so that wasnt so surprising. Actually I have forgoten RVDH for a while, but after I saw some post in this board some weeks ago I found myself curious how is he doing and asked one of my Spanish friends info on him. He was even more curious why I am asking the stats of the player who plays in nowhere, with some kids and isnt doing anything that should impress a foreign basketball lover.

So you should ask your scouts why they picked RVDH. I've already noticed that wasting a 2nd round pick for you seems no big deal, but Im not being a scout could really have find at least 10 better foreign big players than RVDH last year.


----------



## pliumbum (Mar 23, 2004)

want to know why is he 24 or 25 y.o. and only now is beginning to play good basketball?

He's been a prisoner in lithuania for 1.5 years. Sentenced for a rape (reminds of kobe?). Together with his twin brother, Darjusas, who is now playing for Zalgiris, but has a serious injury now.

Darjusas this season only played in one Euroleague game and scored 17 points. But having both of these brothers would be a nice option for any team.


----------



## Skroblas (Jan 6, 2004)

All right, so it seems now we'll follow the Raptors much more closely here in Lithuania.

The guy has been a success in Europe. Let's see how he adjusts to the NBA life.


----------



## Skroblas (Jan 6, 2004)

Concerning his rape case... Yeah, it was his and his brother's bad I think. 

Although it seems really complicated -- that girl didn't seem to be really reliable in the court -- having lots of partners in her village, etc. etc. ... 

During the proceedings, she wanted to withdraw her accusation (most probably, bought off by money). This was not allowed, then she, in a matter of urgency, fictitiously married Darjusas Lavrinovicius (consentual sex and all). However, this marriage didn't work to the desired effect -- the judge was unmoved and the brothers were convicted anyway.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Heh....No problem about the conviction....*

If the Raps decide they don't want him, the Trail Blazers might pick him up. We are in severe shortage of Lithuanians right about now! 

JEGA!!!!!


----------

